# Chewing up dog bed in the kennel!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I have yellow labs and I like to keep them in the kennel during the day, except on very cold days. The problem I have with my labs is that they chew any blanket, dog bed or padding that I give them to stay warm in their dog houses. Rip them into shreads and eat them as well. A couple years back I started using straw instead. The problem with that is, they would end up eating it and then throwing it up all night long. Didn't go-over to well with the wife, since they sleep in our room. Any solutions? Thanks for your help!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

my two labs do the same..they absolutely refuse to lay on blankets, rugs etc in their houses. I don't know why. However straw works well for mine anyways. I have said this before on posts..shredded paper works great. I mean the type you get from printing businesses. It holds heat very well and bugs can't live in it. If you have a business near by, see if you can get a box or bale..non glossy. I know others have said cedar chips..i have never tried this.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I had the same problem with my youngest French Brittany. She is a chewer. Goes though the black Kongs like they are paper. She also has arthritis problems so I wanted to get a bed of some sort for her crate. She ate through everything until I bought a bed from this place. Made from 1000 denier, cordura. Custom sized for your crate. Have had it a bout four months now. No problems. Other beds wouldn't last four nights.

http://www.skemfg.com/

:beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The only thing that I have found that my dogs don't chew up is a piece of commercial carpet. The thin stuff with alittle bit of the foam on the back. They will lay on this in the kennel in the garage without bothering it. They did chew up a piece of linolium that I put in there (I didn't glue it down).


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Those beds in the link look nice. I have a 3 yr old female pointing lab and I have always just used cedar chips that I get in a cube from Wal-Mart for about $6. She seems to like them because she can sort of burrow into them, and they make her smell nice too. Of course, I think it would start to get messy if you used cedar chips inside the house. I'd try a custom fit pad inside the kennel. Something like what was linked to above. Your pup should have a hard time chewing that up, but I'd bet he/she will try anyways. :lol:


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Both of mine do the same thing, I gave up a while ago. I don't put anything in the crates anymore.


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

The doghouse outside has a cedar floor and then grass hay. My 2 year old male will chew if he gets bored as well, but we haven't had any problems with the hay. The dog house is well insulated anyway, but the hay also helps retain heat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Be very careful of putting old blankets or pads in the doghouse.I lost my GWP this past Aug. and one of the possibilities of his dying was that he chewed up an old blanket my wife put in and blocked his intestines.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my yellow lab pup has been doing the same thing, shes in the heated garage and ive tried cedar chips but that got really messy, blankets, 40 doller beds.........but she always chewed the zipper on the bed 1st....so i bough a bed with no zipper just a little white pad with a fleece bumber, by Snoozzy

http://www.precisionpet.com/SnoozyBeds2.asp

only thing that has worked so far, and get your dog lots of excersise :beer: so she dosnt have so much energy


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey, thanks for all the great idea's guys...Really appreciate it!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

My springer pup is getting to be like that. He has been fixed so they have taken out his .... but my wife was wondering if they could go in and take some more stuff out and maybe that would mellow him out a little more.


----------

